# The New Guys Loft Construction



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Well my first loft has been 2 months in the making. Although it is not done I am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I have had a blast building it and am even more excited to get my first pigeons soon I hope. Luckily I was able to get lots of free material from my work and other materials off of craigslist fairly cheap
My loft is 16 feet by 8 feet and has 3 sections. The larger section is 6’x8’ and the other 2 are 5’x5’. I plan on using the 2 smaller sections for old birds and breeding and the larger section for the young birds. 
I have attached pictures of the work I have done from start to about 3 weeks ago. I am going to try and get some more pics posted tomorrow. I am about to start the aviary this weekend after I am done trimming the outside out. The aviary will have a section for each room inside. Do you all think that the sections will be fine divided by hardware cloth or should they be divided with a solid barrier? Also do you all think that lighting is a very important factor for the loft? I am going to run electric so I can plug in the water heaters in the winter but as far as lighting does anyone have any input?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Andyfitz, I would add lighting to your loft. There will be times when you need to enter in the dark. In the winter especially when daylight grows shorter. As far as partition walls, I would put up a solid wall between all sections. It's easier to wean and train your new youngsters when they can't see their parents. It's also easier to start new pairs of breeders when hens and cocks are seperated and can't see each other. I would also put solid walls to seperate sections in aviary for same reasons. Your loft design looks great so far. Please continue with photo's. Greek Boy- Nick


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be really nice!! 
I would put lights in for the same reasons Greek Boy mentioned.
I have a 25w light just outside the loft door in the flight cage that comes on from dusk to dawn. It gives just enough light so that when I come home from work in the winter (when its dark at 5pm!!) I can still see to change their water, and also look out the window at night to check on them.
My loft door stays open to the dimly lit flight cage, and the birds are free to go out to the flight cage, but once it gets dark they ALL choose to stay inside the loft.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I built a loft that is almost identical to yours. Mine is 8x16 with three four foot sections and one section in the center for door. The aviary is on the outside of each section. Yours looks good. Send more pixs when it is finished.

George


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good. Keep posting the pics.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

here are some more updated pictures of the loft. As you can see I have all the siding and windows up. I still need to do the aviary and finish trimming out the loft itself. I have decided to do run electric. Hopefully I will get that done this week. I amd just going to wire it so I can run an extension cord out for now and hopefully in the spring trench in a permanant connection. Any one have any plans for simple V-pereches to make?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow, that is nice!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a nice looking loft! Can't wait to see the birds in there!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> That's a nice looking loft! Can't wait to see the birds in there!


I agree! And the best part is when you see the birds in it! Good job.
Jack


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It looks great. Flat perches are easier to make, and they like them better. Perching on a V perch where they have to hang on isn't even a natural position for a pigeon. They like to perch on a flat surface. Don't know where you live, but in the cold climates the flat perch allows them to keep their feet warm by lowering their body down over them. And they can even lay on them which they love to do. Attach 6 or 7 inch pieces of 2X4 (flat side up) to a 1X4 inch board that you attach to the wall. Some even connect the V under it if they want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

looks great hope you enjoy many birds and many years with those birds to come


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are doing a great job. I want to see it with the aviaries on. Nice size too.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Can I move in?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

A very nice job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

New Guys Loft, 
Are those three hinged doors on the bottom front of each section vents? If they are shouldn't they open the other way to keep rain out? Just curous. The loft looks great and can't wait to see it complete. Please include inside pics of all three compartments when your loft is finished. Again great job!!
Greek Boy


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

yes they are vents on the front. I have a 12 inch overhang on the roof so i did not have them opening the other way.


----------



## piigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, thats a big One 

Youre experienced i see ...

One question,
do you need a building certificate to build this on your terrain?

because here in luxembourg you need to buy a licence to buld such a thing in a garden


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Andyfitz said:


> yes they are vents on the front. I have a 12 inch overhang on the roof so i did not have them opening the other way.


I think when it snows and blows in the winter you will have a loft full of snow if you let the vents open which you should have them open at all times. and if it snows deep enough it will close them off. Mine are hinged at the top and left open year around with no problems. Just my observation.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

piigeon said:


> Wow, thats a big One
> 
> Youre experienced i see ...
> 
> ...


No I do not need permits where I am it is smaller than permits require and it is not considered a permanant structure because it is on blocks


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Well I guess I am being as fast a turtle with finishing the loft right now. I have run electric adding a light to each section and receptacles for water heaters in the winter. I have started to paint the trim of the loft and have to put one more coat on the trim then I will paint the outside walls. I figured it will be easier to paint the front before I put the aviary up. Next week I am going to have some down time at work so I am planning on taking advantage of the shop and build the nest boxes. My question to you all is how many should I build? And what are your opinions on the size of each box?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I put 8 in mine. The normal size is 24x16x16 I made mine smaller because its a small loft. Mine are 20x12x12.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I put 8 in mine. The normal size is 24x16x16 I made mine smaller because its a small loft. Mine are 20x12x12.


how big is the section you put them in?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My loft is 6x8 with a 2 ft hallway.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Almost done the loft. I have to finish putting hardware cloth up on the inside. hang the perches and nestbox. After all that the loft will be complete, Well that is until I get the pigeons then decide some things need to be changed. I will try and post some pics tomorrow. 

Question of the night from me is. How far off the floor does the bottom nest box have to be? And how would you space the perches?


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

8 to 10 inches apart on the perches works well. I use 1x4s with 4 inch perches.... never need scraping


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

bjanzen said:


> 8 to 10 inches apart on the perches works well. I use 1x4s with 4 inch perches.... never need scraping


yes but how far off the floor do they need to be?


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Just about done the loft. Have to hang perches and give it a good clean up then. Let the fun begin


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

here are somemore pics including the nest boxes I built


----------



## urunatural (Apr 8, 2010)

congratulations, great job, looks beautiful with the fallen leaves


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Andyfitz, Excellent job completing your loft. I see your bottom vents to let cool air enter, but I'm wondering where are your roof vents to allow warm air to exit? I take it the landing board is the aviary door left open. Will the door be used for birds to land on or do they just fly in. If you place a small chain on each upper corner of aviary door and the other end to aviary frame the door could be lowered to be to same level as aviary floor. This would give them more landing area before entering trap. Just a thought. I would put the bottom nest box 1' above the floor. From the front of the bottom lowest nest box I would place a cover board to within 3- 4" above the floor. I would attach this board to the bottom nest box with several hinges. This way you can still clean from under but more importantly any youngsters that fall or fly to the floor have a place to hide if any bullies decide to scalpe their heads. It does happen in the pigeon world and its not pretty. Greek Boy.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> Andyfitz, Excellent job completing your loft. I see your bottom vents to let cool air enter, but I'm wondering where are your roof vents to allow warm air to exit? I take it the landing board is the aviary door left open. Will the door be used for birds to land on or do they just fly in. If you place a small chain on each upper corner of aviary door and the other end to aviary frame the door could be lowered to be to same level as aviary floor. This would give them more landing area before entering trap. Just a thought. I would put the bottom nest box 1' above the floor. From the front of the bottom lowest nest box I would place a cover board to within 3- 4" above the floor. I would attach this board to the bottom nest box with several hinges. This way you can still clean from under but more importantly any youngsters that fall or fly to the floor have a place to hide if any bullies decide to scalpe their heads. It does happen in the pigeon world and its not pretty. Greek Boy.


Greek boy you brought up some great points thank you. I have not even thought about attaching a chain to the doors for a landing board. That is a great idea I think I am going to do that. as far as the nest boxes I ended up placing the last one 1 foot off the floor I will go ahead and put those pieces of wood on the bottom for the reasons you stated. Thanks for the great Ideas


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

how much did this project cost you?


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

HangsLoft said:


> how much did this project cost you?



it cost me about $550. I got a lot of material for free or cheap


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful job! 
Now will you come up to Maine and build me one for my fantails?


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Beautiful job!
> Now will you come up to Maine and build me one for my fantails?


Getting to cold up there right now. I have not been to maine in years where about there are you?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Andyfitz said:


> Getting to cold up there right now. I have not been to maine in years where about there are you?


Just the nights are cold right now.......today and this weekend in the 60's!!!
So I get to finish the fall clean-up 
I'm in Eliot, a little town on the Piscataqua River across from Portsmouth NH, about 2 miles from the "Kittery Outlets"


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Just the nights are cold right now.......today and this weekend in the 60's!!!
> So I get to finish the fall clean-up
> I'm in Eliot, a little town on the Piscataqua River across from Portsmouth NH, about 2 miles from the "Kittery Outlets"


Here too. Tomorrow in the mid to high 60's, then Sunday in the lower 50's. Will be doing the same thing. Wouldn't you think we have gotten it all done by now? Looks like the birds will be enjoying another nice bath tomorrow out in the sunshine!


----------

